# calling again



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

How common is this? my girl started calling when kittens were 6 week old,she went back out of call now a week later shes back in full swing.Anyone else had this?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

A friend has had this though with Siamese rather than BSH.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Rosie did this after her first call.. 5 days after finishing the first one she called again . X.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

okie dokes cheers


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I let one of mine call recently as I wanted to mate her but avoid Xmas or New Year's Day babies, she would call for 5-6 days, take 1-2 days off and call again


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Think im getting good at this Acupressure :yesnod:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Think it just depends on the cat, I had a girl call from when the kittens were 3 weeks of age, Still waiting for one of my girls to call after her fist litter 7 months ago now, no sign what so ever! Thought my other girl calling would bring her in, but nothing!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

I count myself as lucky, my girls don't normally call until the kittens are at least 10 weeks although I have had girls call as early as 6 weeks and as late as 14.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

This girl is still in call 13 days later,she was in call the week before this intense call too only pausing for around 5 days to come back in for this call,if this makes sense.

So a good call for a good week or so a 5 day pause then a 13 day call at present.

What is the best thing to do baring in mind her kittens are 9 weeks old.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Toy boy? Acupressure?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Toy boy? Acupressure?


Nope no toy boy,tried some acupressure get it sometimes.She is driving me nutty lol,ill be stood there and she will will back up into my legs rubbing her rear end onto me,never had a girl this bad before.So loud to really making herself known.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

If consider mating, depending on her condition, how many kittens and if she's losing condition with all the calling

Or look into Suprelorin or the pill

Some cats need to bred and retired


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> If consider mating, depending on her condition, how many kittens and if she's losing condition with all the calling
> 
> Or look into Suprelorin or the pill
> 
> Some cats need to bred and retired


She was in super condition to say she had kittens but now she is really loosing it she does look think now shes not interested in the kittens,only interested in getting out to my boys,she stays up all night just yowling at the door.Honestly never seen a girl this bad. Just look at her shes got it bad xmas tree 001 - YouTube


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

My god thought Rosie was bad.... 13 days is a shocker 

Could be your heating .... Is it on all day .. 

Is she still nursing the kits 

I wonder if putting her out for in the day would help 

Then again it's so mild ... Hence my lot calling in December


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> My god thought Rosie was bad.... 13 days is a shocker
> 
> Could be your heating .... Is it on all day ..
> 
> ...


Not seen her feeding kits so if she is its in night,but all i hear is yowl yowl yowl.

Year heating is on however i have been putting her in cattery odd day just to stop her from going walkabouts..anyway wot you still doing up.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Not seen her feeding kits so if she is its in night,but all i hear is yowl yowl yowl.
> 
> Year heating is on however i have been putting her in cattery odd day just to stop her from going walkabouts..anyway wot you still doing up.


We have been out with friends ... Not long been in .. So just catching up, plus amber thinks its play time ... Lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> We have been out with friends ... Not long been in .. So just catching up, plus amber thinks its play time ... Lol


Iv been bord with no one to chat with i hope you know mrs :hand:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Iv been bord with no one to chat with i hope you know mrs :hand:


Sorry hunni .... Didnt get out last night , knacked from work and tooth ache so we went tonight ... Lovely M&S food and reliving my 80s music youth ...

See daz/Michaela have been added to your FB lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Sorry hunni .... Didnt get out last night , knacked from work and tooth ache so we went tonight ... Lovely M&S food and reliving my 80s music youth ...
> 
> See daz/Michaela have been added to your FB lol


Yeah lol.You got tooth probs again?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yeah lol.You got tooth probs again?


Yes it never settled since having the last one out, so wondering if they have taken the right one or damaged it .. Hate toothache would rather have another slip disc in my back ... Oucheeee.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yes it never settled since having the last one out, so wondering if they have taken the right one or damaged it .. Hate toothache would rather have another slip disc in my back ... Oucheeee.


Iv been told its awful.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Iv been told its awful.


It is ... So back to the Denist for me , cannot stand it any longer .. Right mrs chat tomo ... Pillow calling ... Hope you get some sleep with ratbag calling .. Feel for ya and her ...xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> She was in super condition to say she had kittens but now she is really loosing it she does look think now shes not interested in the kittens,only interested in getting out to my boys,she stays up all night just yowling at the door.Honestly never seen a girl this bad. Just look at her shes got it bad xmas tree 001 - YouTube


lol, that's not bad, you should see my tarts.

Have a friend in a similar situation, she's been out with the V boy (the cat that is) and still coming back into call, so she's being mated. Her litter are about 9-10 weeks old and in with another litter of similar age so they can still nurse.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> lol, that's not bad, you should see my tarts.
> 
> Have a friend in a similar situation, she's been out with the V boy (the cat that is) and still coming back into call, so she's being mated. Her litter are about 9-10 weeks old and in with another litter of similar age so they can still nurse.


Lol it feels bad spottys cats after a solid 13 days of everytime i look at her shes like that or im doing dishes and iv got her ass on my ankle :lol: If its in night she will do the yowl for ages next to kitchen door.

I imagine your breed is alot louder?..bit like bengals maybe.

Its always great when you have another nursing queen to fall back on isnt it.

Surly it cant last much longer


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Wouldnt bet on it - dont know if its the warm albeit wet winter or just because she is a year older but my brit girl has been persistant in calling the last couple of months, yet last last year didnt call from November to March. She is quiet at the moment but am going to send her to stud on her next call as she keeps loosing condition


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sienna's kittens are 9 weeks old and she's half way through her second call. she's being spayed next week though ready to go and start her new life with Flev and Timothy


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's funny, but only one out of my three is calling, and hers is only half hearted.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

A friend of mine had a BSH queen who started to call normally but then it didn't really end at all, just got a bit milder every now and then. They took her to the vet and it turned out she had some issues in her ovaries or uterus (can't remember exactly, it was years ago), they were enlarged and there was something else too. She was simply spayed as a treatment. She had 2 healthy litters before this happened.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

My outside girls are showing no signs at all,i wish tassy would cause her litter last year was fantastic.

You watch ill have about 4 girls later in year all calling at once.

Thing is also with this girl calling for this long is its winding boys up and making them fussy with their food so wont be long before they also loose some condition.

Between the devil and the deep blue sea hey.

Who you got calling Carly?

Wicket how long ago was your girls last litter?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Millie, but she's just messing about. I don't think it helps having Mr T so close-by so will start separating next week and see if it shuts her up or brings her on more strongly.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Millie, but she's just messing about. I don't think it helps having Mr T so close-by so will start separating next week and see if it shuts her up or brings her on more strongly.


Hopefully will make her call to him if you remove him,she should really shout for him then..what colour is millie.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

The girls have shut up now ... Whoop , 

Pleased as they all stopped eating , saffy first call really knocked her my best eater and now I have to watch her eat ... Grrrrrr

DD has gone off ... Had a taste for it so wanting more horny boy 

Trying to hold out with Rosie she is looking good so don't want to leave her too long before mating her again


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

She's a cream pt, so we'll get reds and creams from the two of them.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> She's a cream pt, so we'll get reds and creams from the two of them.


It's about time we had some fluffs from you Mrs ... When was your last litter


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

18 flamin months abo!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

carly87 said:


> 18 flamin months abo!


Eeeek really ? It doesn't seem that long !!  yes, it's time for fluffs


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> 18 flamin months abo!


Chuff Nora ... Defo time for some fluffs


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tell that to Mr T!


----------

